# Child Passenger Safety Technician



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Any information on how one becomes a Child Passenger Safety Technician?


----------



## Buford T (Feb 12, 2005)

www.cpsboard.org will guide you through the process. Ray Peachy is the contact in Mass. and his site is Masscps.org Good luck, the course is not in-service easy.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Buford T said:


> www.cpsboard.org will guide you through the process. Ray Peachy is the contact in Mass. and his site is Masscps.org Good luck, the course is not in-service easy.


Thanks Buford.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

You can also contact Massachusetts State Police Traffic Programs at 508 820 2300 ask for Lt Mcarthy or Sgt Panacopoulus. We began training techs a few years ago. The course is one week long and involved.


----------

